# Boat trailer plates???



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought a boat out of state in the fall and need to get plates for the trailer. BMV won't accept the out of state documentation for the weight of the trailer and told me I have to get the trailer weighed. It would be a pain in the butt to drop the boat and take the trailer to a scale. Anyone know a place that would weigh it with the boat on and then deduct the weight of the boat/motors, in the Cleveland area, or a way around this?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

There was a thread on this last year sometime. Give it a search. In my case, DMV wouldn't even accept a letter from the trailer company stating the weight of my trailer (they were within 5 lbs of the actual weight). The damned thing about it, your boat trailer and mine are thousands of pounds below the weight for them to be considered commercial. They are a stubborn bunch of bureaucrats.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Call around and find a Boat Dealer that also sells watercraft/trailer license. They might be willing to work with you as opposed to the BMV.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

Totally agree with Workdog above. They have many ridiculous rules and they are totally inflexible. Been through this many times. The last time was recently with a snowmobile trailer I purchased from someone in Michigan. I had the original Manufacturers Statement of Origin, previous owners current registration with the weights printed on both and I still had to get it weighed. Ohio seems to purposefully make getting plates, registration, etc difficult. I am always making multiple trips to the BMV for what should be one trip.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Try a different bmv. I went to one wouldn't use my copy of cert of origin. Tried another on other side of town and they took it. Depends on who's working that day. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

fishingmaniac said:


> Try a different bmv.... Depends on who's working that day.


That's the truth. 

Anyone with common sense knows that *pounds are pounds*, no matter what state it was weighed in!!! Pretty ridiculous if you ask me. Try a different location, or ask to see their supervisor!


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

We found someone to "weigh" ours, just had to explain the situation   


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

when i did mine you weigh the boat and trailer together-find a truck stop and get a weigh slip


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I live in Ohio and have Michigan plate on trailer, one time fee for plate,its called a permanent plate ,never needs to be renewed ,I think it was around $60.00, and no hassle


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Weigh a friend's trailer and use that slip to get the plates before you pick up the trailer.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

The lady at the bmv told me 900lbs in Florida might not be the same as 900lbs in Ohio. I laughed turned out she was right it only weighed 470lbs.


----------



## warehousegoon (Feb 2, 2009)

ranger175a said:


> The lady at the bmv told me 900lbs in Florida might not be the same as 900lbs in Ohio. I laughed turned out she was right it only weighed 470lbs.


Is gravity different in Florida?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

My wife bought a 4horse 5th wheel trailer that came from Okla. in Ok there is No Title went to Medina what a pita. I went to Port Clinton explained situation, no title letter of orgin from mfg made in Ok. letter from Ok BMV stating no title required. The lady at PC told me need wt slip and need to verify serial number which meant tow trailer to PC. I brought trailer to PC she verified serial no. went to court house with paper she gave me. I was back with Ohio title 30min had plates. One more thing if trailer is over 4000lbs title required.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I found a dealer of bulk gravel and mulch that would weight my boat on the trailer. I explained the issue beforehand and he was fine with subtracting my estimate of the weight of the boat. I quickly un- hitched my boat while it was on the scale so as to not include my tow vehicle. I had a weigh slip from another state and a title in another state. BVM did not care. I still had to weigh the trailer here in OH. I guess to a politician it is real simple to drive to a lake, launch your boat, leave boat unattended while you drive to a certified scale to weigh your trailer. I can't wait till we get that guvmint healthcare!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

ranger175a said:


> The lady at the bmv told me 900lbs in Florida might not be the same as 900lbs in Ohio. I laughed turned out she was right it only weighed 470lbs.


I think I know the same lady. She was on the phone for service and they told her she could do it online in 90 mins or resolve it over the phone which would take an hr and a half.She opted for 90 minutes on the internet because it was quicker.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I think when i did mine they weighed the trailer and boat, then reduced the number in their computer based on the tag on the boat for weight, then printed off a slip. I also didn't have a title for my trailer (was bought out of state) and they ended up just saying hint hint nudge nudge just tell us it's home made.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Find a buddy with a utility trailer and have it weighed.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

A lot of truck stops have certified scales and they are used to filling out weight slips. Most of the time they just fill out the slip with whatever weight you tell them and stamp the weight ticket. If this don't help you send me a pm and I might be able to help you out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got a slip at my local place today.Didn't even have the trailer w/me!( don't expect that though! )

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

